# Project Monthly Report Sample



## myjob_27 (28 فبراير 2009)

اريد ان ارسل نموزج لعمل تقرير شهرى املا ان يستفادبة


----------



## mustafasas (1 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله ملف رائع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Safwan Haddad (2 مارس 2009)

أشكرك على المساهمه

موجز ,ولكنه يعطي فكره كافيه عن سير العمل في المشروع​


----------



## ايسر العوادي (4 مارس 2009)

مجهود لطيف جدا وننتظر القادم


----------



## حسام الحو (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## fariedeldiasty (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مملف رائع


----------



## Eng.A1 (6 يناير 2010)

ملف رائع
تسلم يابشمهندس


----------



## عمادعبداللة (6 يناير 2010)

نموذج جيد مشكور علية يا باشمهندس


----------



## khaled2073 (7 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haitham amer (9 يناير 2010)

رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمال السيد (11 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو موئل (27 يناير 2010)

جهد مشكور يا أخي


----------



## hhmdan (28 يناير 2010)

لكم وافر الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المشاركة المتميزة مع خالص الشكر


----------



## وليد محمد علي نصار (28 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khanfar83 (2 فبراير 2010)

نموذج شامل مشكور


----------



## Eng.Aliii (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خيير


----------



## وسام راشد (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الرائع*​


----------



## madjabr (29 أبريل 2011)

ملف رائع جدا جدا ، شكرا لك


----------



## asden (29 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة شيء راقي جدا 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## واثق الخطوه (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خيير


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 مايو 2011)

نموذج جيد مشكور


----------



## رانيا بخاتى (21 يونيو 2011)

ملف مفيد شكرا على المجهود


----------



## masameeso (22 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moataz_99 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع يعطيك العافية وننتظر المزيد


----------



## osman11 (19 يناير 2012)

*استلام مصعد*

ماهي الشروط التي يجب تؤخذ في الاعتبار عند عملية استلام مصعد بالنسبة للمهندس الميكانيكي الاستشاري


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك​


----------



## ahmedafatah (28 يناير 2012)

جزالك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## حسام حمادي (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## sivaprasad7 (15 فبراير 2012)

Thanks


----------



## قيصر الجد (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود ....


----------



## يسرى191 (19 مارس 2013)

الله يبارك فيك تسلم ايديك الحلوين


----------



## nofal (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohysahmed (27 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدالعديني (28 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي الحبيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Laith (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## c.e yazeed (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك عمل رائع ..


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 مايو 2013)

تسلم على الملف ومنتظرين الجديد منكم


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## geosherif (6 فبراير 2014)

*مشكور وننتظر المزيد من جهودك الغالية*


----------



## السيد يوسف (6 فبراير 2014)

Thank you


----------



## محمد حسنين بدراوي (25 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: استلام مصعد*

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## MTZ (28 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## القيصر العربى (30 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## ehab67 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hashem (12 نوفمبر 2017)

Thank you , it was very useful


----------

